# Cha-Ching, Beastie Bloomz and Open Sesame.



## bombtombadll (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi all, my last grow I followed the fox farm feeding schedule and used Cha-Ching, Beastie Bloomz and Open Sesame. I'm wondering if these products help in anyway or cause more problems than good. The PK numbers are sky high and it makes me nervous using them. I was feeding 1/16th tsp ...never thought I'd need a teaspoon so small!

Side note: My first grow (Nirvana NL) produced an ounce of bud without using bloom boosters. (first grow, I learned and made mistakes) My second NL grow with boosters produced 3 ounces of bud. I cant help but wonder how much bigger my flowers got from using the boosters or if I gained a little skill second grow.

What's the take from the advanced growers here on boosters? I'll probably use them next grow, but very lightly.


----------



## choxie (Apr 13, 2022)

I use flower power during flower and it's 1-34-32 or something like that. That number means what percentage by weight.  It's why organic nutrients are so much lower as they have more matter that isn't nitrogen, phos or potassium.

I just asked my friend who knows one of the larger commercial growers here in Los Angeles and they use ambrosia cropz which is only 4 things being a bag of calcium, a bag of magnesium, and either veg or flower nutrients grown hydroponically but you can use it for whatever you want.

How'd your current batch turn out?


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 13, 2022)

choxie said:


> I use flower power during flower and it's 1-34-32 or something like that. That number means what percentage by weight.  It's why organic nutrients are so much lower as they have more matter that isn't nitrogen, phos or potassium.
> 
> I just asked my friend who knows one of the larger commercial growers here in Los Angeles and they use ambrosia cropz which is only 4 things being a bag of calcium, a bag of magnesium, and either veg or flower nutrients grown hydroponically but you can use it for whatever you want.
> 
> How'd your current batch turn out?



Pretty good, into my second week curing now, pulled off 60 Grams Dry. Pics below. I'm using an Spider Farmer SF-1000 in a small space. I cant help wonder how much the bloom boosters helped or hurt here.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 14, 2022)

I have tried those Fox Farm powders. Didn’t see any difference from what I used in the past(GH BioThrive products). The ChaChing, Open Sesame and Beastie Bloomz stuff seems less expensive but in the grand scheme of things, the cost savings wasn’t much.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 14, 2022)

I use GH3 part, cal mag, silica, ph down, mycos wp. That’s it. Same strain over 10 years now.


----------



## choxie (Apr 14, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Pretty good, into my second week curing now, pulled off 60 Grams Dry. Pics below. I'm using an Spider Farmer SF-1000 in a small space. I cant help wonder how much the bloom boosters helped or hurt here.


Supposedly if you perfected things you can theoretically hit 1.2-1.3 grams per watt which is also dependent on the efficiency of the light and all that. Never hurts to try stuff I hope my yield is decent!


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have tried those Fox Farm powders. Didn’t see any difference from what I used in the past(GH BioThrive products). The ChaChing, Open Sesame and Beastie Bloomz stuff seems less expensive but in the grand scheme of things, the cost savings wasn’t much.



Thanks, I've heard many say the same thing. Not much of a difference.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 14, 2022)

choxie said:


> Supposedly if you perfected things you can theoretically hit 1.2-1.3 grams per watt which is also dependent on the efficiency of the light and all that. Never hurts to try stuff I hope my yield is decent!



Grams per watt... I'd like a better understanding of how this works. I had over 20 Oz wet after pulling the colas and weighing them. But after trimming all the buds down and removing all stems, I'm down to 60 grams of pure flower. This does not include all of my trimmings either.

So what's the rule for weighing? Are they talking wet weight? Dry weight? Trimmed? Stems? Fully cured? There are a lot of variables when it comes to weighing.

I hear you though man, I'd like to see 3 zips off a single plant with my little Spiderfarmer. I'll try to get there, each grow seems to be getting better and better.


----------



## boo (Apr 14, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I use GH3 part, cal mag, silica, ph down, mycos wp. That’s it. Same strain over 10 years now.
> 
> View attachment 293811


I've been using the exact same ingredients for 22 years, it just works great...


----------



## boo (Apr 14, 2022)

the correct way to weigh your grow is to do it after it's been dried and manicured, ready to put up in jars...GPW grams per watt...my personal best is 1.58 GPW...I used 4 1K raptors back then...


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 14, 2022)

boo said:


> the correct way to weigh your grow is to do it after it's been dried and manicured, ready to put up in jars...GPW grams per watt...my personal best is 1.58 GPW...I used 4 1K raptors back then...



Nice! thanks for the info. I guess that could be a fun little challenge to see how many grams you get per watt. I'll play next grow.


----------



## choxie (Apr 14, 2022)

boo said:


> the correct way to weigh your grow is to do it after it's been dried and manicured, ready to put up in jars...GPW grams per watt...my personal best is 1.58 GPW...I used 4 1K raptors back then...


Omg that's just nuts!!!!

Welp you're a veteran pro but that's insane!!!

@ bombtomYou went from 20oz went to a little over 2oz dry which doesn't sound right as most of what I read was around 20-30% left over after drying/curing. Meaning should have had like 4-6 oz after the cure.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 14, 2022)

choxie said:


> Omg that's just nuts!!!!
> 
> Welp you're a veteran pro but that's insane!!!
> 
> @ bombtomYou went from 20oz went to a little over 2oz dry which doesn't sound right as most of what I read was around 20-30% left over after drying/curing. Meaning should have had like 4-6 oz after the cure.



I'm new to trimming and the sugar leaves were very heavy with this strain, I probably chopped way too much off. I have a thread up " I dont know what a bud is". I kind of get it now, but not really. My bet is I have a very tasty pile of trimmings that were actually buds. I removed every sugar leaf, even if it meant tearing up the flowers around it.

I'll look for a strain with a better leaf to calyx ratio and maybe a strain that makes "whats a bud?" more obvious. I don't get it with Northern Lights, the calyx and sugar leaves look the same to me. Funny, I just posted a bud picture for bud of the month, I hope its a bud !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 15, 2022)

It looks like you grew one plant. 2 oz’s isn’t a bad yield for one plant. Just by adding another plant you likely would have doubled your gpw. Any photon that doesn’t hit the plants you have is wasted power if you are growing to maximize you gpw.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It looks like you grew one plant. 2 oz’s isn’t a bad yield for one plant. Just by adding another plant you likely would have doubled your gpw. Any photon that doesn’t hit the plants you have is wasted power if you are growing to maximize you gpw.



One plant is too many for my space now, I'd love to grow more but odor is my big problem. Once I figure out how to completely remove growing odor, I may cut the wall in my grow safe to double its space. (Currently 1.5x1.5x3). If I cut my wall out, I can grow three plants.

I think the pictures fool people, this is a lot smaller than it looks. As you can see here, in Veg one plant is taking all my space. (Yes, I could reduce Veg time and keep two plants smaller, but I top a few times adding a lot of time to Veg...)

My second grow. (Nirvana Northern Lights--Happy in Happy Frog)






My first grow. (Nirvana Northern Lights--roasted in Fox Farm Ocean Acid soil.)


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 15, 2022)

To remove 100% of odor you need a ~3 foot tall x ~2 foot wide carbon filter (the kind that weigh 75lbs) with a fan blowing into it and sucking out of your room.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 15, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> To remove 100% of odor you need a ~3 foot tall x ~2 foot wide carbon filter (the kind that weigh 75lbs) with a fan blowing into it and sucking out of your room.




Remember, I'm growing low odor strains and only one small plant at a time. That might be a bit of over kill !

There is a "faint" odor coming off my plants at peak flower using a cheap 30 dollar hydro crunch carbon filter. It isn't the filter that's failing, its the fact that a little odor still makes its way out. If I can get the negative pressure right, nothing should leave the safe without going through my filter. I also have a little work to do sealing my safe and taping my ducts, they are not sealed now. (just lightly put together). Now when I open the doors, that's another story! Pure stink everywhere. I buy incense bulk.

Ohh, and last but not least, two weeks into cure and my buds STINK terribly now. Just opening the jar stinks up my house more than when the flowers were growing. I have a feeling this is going to be a really good batch in a month or two... I promised myself I won't sample till its done curing. 

Any tips on a good 4 inch filter that works really well?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 15, 2022)

Small filters have short dwell times and don’t usually do a good job. The positive with a large carbon filter is you can trim and still have no odor, and they last a decade+ when pre filtered.

One of the best parts about smoking herb is the flavor, I would always opt for a large carbon filter and the stinkiest skunk ass one can find  mmmm that skunk ass


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 15, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Small filters have short dwell times and don’t usually do a good job. The positive with a large carbon filter is you can trim and still have no odor, and they last a decade+ When pre filtered.



OK, thanks man. I might see about getting a bigger filter, I've heard many say to get a bigger size than you need. My carbon filter is right above my light in my cabinet and is taking 12 inches of my grow space away. I could try putting the filter outside the safe but have heard they work better sucking then blowing. (perv material I know, come get me)..

I might get a large filter and just run it in the same room, that might help clean up the little bit of smell that escapes and save me money buying insence.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 15, 2022)

the filter itself doesn’t care if you suck or blow.

they absolutely work better when you blow into them though.
Why?

Because you are creating a vacuum and pulling all stink out the room, including through all air cooled leaking light fixtures, door jambs, cracks, vent holes… and forcing it at the very last step into a carbon filter.

say you are pressurizing the hood with a fan before it, then pushing that into a carbon filter. Filtration is lost as the pressurized unfiltered air (and heat) exits the hood.

You get a grow big enough and you are building a room next to the grow just to house the filtration.

suck everything out of the room so you can see an incense or a puff get sucked in the door jamb or the vent holes. Blow that into your carbon filter. To reduce smell as much as possible set the fan directly on the carbon filter blowing in. The smell will disappear in minutes as long as the carbon filter works.

When used correctly, Quality carbon filters work very very well. They rely on them in space ships and jets.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 15, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> the filter itself doesn’t care if you suck or blow.
> 
> they absolutely work better when you blow into them though.
> Why?
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to help, appreciate it! You seem to know your stuff as well, nice. OK, I did the incense trick and my vaccum is working. You can see the smoke going into the cracks of my safe. If I'm hearing you correctly, running the fan first, filter second (blowing the air through the filter) works better? if this is true this is GREAT news. I'll gain a lot of needed headspace moving the big 4 inch filter out of my grow space... (the four inch filter is robbing me of 16 inches of space now)

This is very important information for me. If blowing works better than sucking though the filter, I'll redesign my grow cabinet. Thanks man!


----------



## Carty (Apr 16, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I use GH3 part, cal mag, silica, ph down, mycos wp. That’s it. Same strain over 10 years now.
> 
> View attachment 293811



Listen to this man right here...  FF nutrients IMHO are made for outdoor flowers and I don't mean Marijuana but real flowers like roses..  their one product I'd use though is Big Bud..

GH3 part has been around forever, the astronauts use it in space, I mean come on.  plus the other advice he is giving you is golden, silica is a must to strong stems, heat stress, bug resistance etc....  calmag is usually most over looked nutrient.  LUCK


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 16, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I use GH3 part, cal mag, silica, ph down, mycos wp. That’s it. Same strain over 10 years now.
> 
> View attachment 293811



Same strain for ten years? Wow, you must have that seriously dialed in by now. Great looking bud !

I've already purchased Dyna Grow, but I'll look into the GH 3 part you mention. (I'm using Protekt, I think this is Dyna-Grows's silica?) I also need some good bugs (bacteria, fungus, etc...) I'll check out Mycos wp. (I'm assuming this is similar to something like Great White?) I know I'll get scolded, but I boil and cook my soil before growing. Boiling probably takes all the beneficial bugs out of the soil and I should be adding something back. (Otherwise who will snack on the molasses and help my roots later?)

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2022)

My OG is like a child of mine. I’ve seen all she can give. I know what she takes. If circumstances work out I’ll have it forever.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2022)

I was under the impression that chemical nutes kill the microherd.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was under the impression that chemical nutes kill the microherd.


 Not necessarily. Too strong of a PPM or PH will kill bacteria. 

Plants for the most part don’t uptake compounds. Those compounds must be broken down by bacteria to be able to be absorbed by the plant. So most of what you feed your plant isn’t readily available to be absorbed.

The dead fish and the crystallized food example: put a dead fish or a scoop of miracle grow 3 feet in the ground under a plant. The plant will use both for growth but it will not directly absorb the fish or crystalline nutrients. It will not grow a mass of roots around the fish or crystals. Instead the bacteria in the soil will decompose both Nitrogen sources to more simple ionic forms like Nitrite and Nitrate which can be up taken by the plant. 

So in reality the bacteria doesn’t care if you use “chemical” fertilizers like GH 3 part, or you use “organic” fertilizers like fish emulsion. The bacteria feeds the plant, and if it can it will decompose both to more simple forms.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2022)

Most chemical fertilizers provide chelated nutrients. Chelation in nature is done by the microherd that the roots of plants ‘feed’ sugars to so the microherd is fat and happy. Generally with organic farming, you don’t need to worry about pH because(unless your soil is old and has a lot of peat in it or you add something at one extreme or the other(a base or acid)) the microherd keeps the pH in a zone that keeps them reproducing(fat and happy). I know a lot of folks do a hybrid feed of both organic and inorganic nutes but from what I have read, the salts(inorganic fertilizers) inhibit microherd viability. I have not had to check pH for the decade or so that I have grown cannabis but I have used mainly organic nutes and soil.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 16, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Hi all, my last grow I followed the fox farm feeding schedule and used Cha-Ching, Beastie Bloomz and Open Sesame. I'm wondering if these products help in anyway or cause more problems than good. The PK numbers are sky high and it makes me nervous using them. I was feeding 1/16th tsp ...never thought I'd need a teaspoon so small!
> 
> Side note: My first grow (Nirvana NL) produced an ounce of bud without using bloom boosters. (first grow, I learned and made mistakes) My second NL grow with boosters produced 3 ounces of bud. I cant help but wonder how much bigger my flowers got from using the boosters or if I gained a little skill second grow.
> 
> What's the take from the advanced growers here on boosters? I'll probably use them next grow, but very lightly.


Be careful of PGR used in some nutes,  Bad mojo.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 16, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Thanks for taking the time to help, appreciate it! You seem to know your stuff as well, nice. OK, I did the incense trick and my vaccum is working. You can see the smoke going into the cracks of my safe. If I'm hearing you correctly, running the fan first, filter second (blowing the air through the filter) works better? if this is true this is GREAT news. I'll gain a lot of needed headspace moving the big 4 inch filter out of my grow space... (the four inch filter is robbing me of 16 inches of space now)
> 
> This is very important information for me. If blowing works better than sucking though the filter, I'll redesign my grow cabinet. Thanks man!


Blowing in does work, plus with filter outside of tent, you have more room. if possible, put in attic.  I also have had them on floor standing up with tent exhaust going in, and had them on top of tent as well.  The only thing about sucking air through the filter is that it has a prefilter over it, which I notice gets darker from collecting trash and dust out of the air.  Also unfiltered air and whatever else is blown (well sucked I guess) directly into your fan...havent had an issue yet,,,

Bubba


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Blowing in does work, plus with filter outside of tent, you have more room. if possible, put in attic.  I also have had them on floor standing up with tent exhaust going in, and had them on top of tent as well.  The only thing about sucking air through the filter is that it has a prefilter over it, which I notice gets darker from collecting trash and dust out of the air.  Also unfiltered air and whatever else is blown (well sucked I guess) directly into your fan...havent had an issue yet,,,
> 
> Bubba



Yep, I was thinking about the fact that the fan would be exposed without a filter, no worries the fan has directions on how to clean it.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 16, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> My OG is like a child of mine. I’ve seen all she can give. I know what she takes. If circumstances work out I’ll have it forever.



OG Kush happens to be my favorite strain, I love that stuff. Too bad I can't grow it though, It would be first on my list. $300 an oz for True OG here in Wash DC. (and its all dried out and crappy too, DC dispensaries do not store buds properly--especially winter time).) I'd love to try some hand crafted True OG done right.

I may have read you wrong, but I think your talking about True OG/OG Kush, and of course I have to ask. Does it stink really bad?


----------



## Bubba (Apr 16, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Yep, I was thinking about the fact that the fan would be exposed without a filter, no worries the fan has directions on how to clean it.


Ive run 2  6" infinitys and 1  8" infinity, both run just fine, they have done both suck through filter inside tent and blow in filter outside of tent.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 16, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> OG Kush happens to be my favorite strain, I love that stuff. Too bad I can't grow it though, It would be first on my list. $300 an oz for True OG here in Wash DC. (and its all dried out and crappy too, DC dispensaries do not store buds properly--especially winter time).) I'd love to try some hand crafted True OG done right.
> 
> I may have read you wrong, but I think your talking about True OG/OG Kush, and of course I have to ask. Does it stink really bad?


No worse than other indicas I've grown. filter deals with it. I start everyone I help with it, super easy strain, fairly resistent, short and stout.

Bubba


----------



## choxie (Apr 16, 2022)

Just curious, so you said youre keeping this secret from your wife and presumably children? Why don't you just tell you wife and let things be as they are and just don't tell your kids and put a lock on a grow tent?
That way you can grow larger with higher efficiency.

I'm actually growing this for my wife as I don't really use marijuana too much. I just love the challenge.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2022)

If you are concerned about filtering what goes into the fan, it would be relatively easy to use the particle filter cover to filter the input side of the fan. There are many options to do that. Drier hose and duct tape being the simplest…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

choxie said:


> Just curious, so you said youre keeping this secret from your wife and presumably children? Why don't you just tell you wife and let things be as they are and just don't tell your kids and put a lock on a grow tent?
> That way you can grow larger with higher efficiency.
> 
> I'm actually growing this for my wife as I don't really use marijuana too much. I just love the challenge.


Cause mama don’t allow no reefer growin’ round here…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

he don’t care what mama don’t allow he grows the reefer anyhow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> he don’t care what mama don’t allow he grows the reefer anyhow.



That is one crazy video.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That is one crazy video.


Not for everyone but it seemed to fit here


----------



## choxie (Apr 16, 2022)

I dunno I'm pretty against lying to my wife. If she doesn't like something I do, I say well let's talk it out and if it's really conflicting then I won't do it. Usually I can show my reasoning and then once you get th go ahead, go nuts!!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

choxie said:


> I dunno I'm pretty against lying to my wife. If she doesn't like something I do, I say well let's talk it out and if it's really conflicting then I won't do it. Usually I can show my reasoning and then once you get th go ahead, go nuts!!!


Me too, we’ve been married way to long for games and lying never is good unless it’s a little white one like “no I haven’t noticed you’ve gained weight honey”


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 16, 2022)

choxie said:


> I dunno I'm pretty against lying to my wife. If she doesn't like something I do, I say well let's talk it out and if it's really conflicting then I won't do it. Usually I can show my reasoning and then once you get th go ahead, go nuts!!!



I was on another forum and the same question was asked, but not nicely, and they wouldn't let it go. Long story short, I am no longer on that forum.

I have good reasons to keep my grow private, that's all I should have to say. I'm not here for opinions regarding my personal life, I am here to learn how to grow weed.


----------



## choxie (Apr 16, 2022)

Fair enough, I shall keep that in my memory. 
So then SIP isn't in the future as it's generally going to limit the height of your grow. Honestly you're doing great, but I feel that your nutrients or pH is limiting you. Again I recommend bloom + veg or ambrosia cropz. I see so many complicated feeding schedules and I'm sure it's all ** to some degree. Pick a nutrient path and just master it. My friends buddy is one of the largest commercial grower in Los Angeles and they use ambrosia so I'm going to transition to that on my next grow. 
Ymmv.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> I was on another forum and the same question was asked, but not nicely, and they wouldn't let it go. Long story short, I am no longer on that forum.
> 
> I have good reasons to keep my grow private, that's all I should have to say. I'm not here for opinions regarding my personal life, I am here to learn how to grow weed.


Sorry buddy. I didn’t mean to step across the line.  I was just playing around. I’ll stick to the subject


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> OG Kush happens to be my favorite strain, I love that stuff. Too bad I can't grow it though, It would be first on my list. $300 an oz for True OG here in Wash DC. (and its all dried out and crappy too, DC dispensaries do not store buds properly--especially winter time).) I'd love to try some hand crafted True OG done right.
> 
> I may have read you wrong, but I think your talking about True OG/OG Kush, and of course I have to ask. Does it stink really bad?


If not contained and filtered when cutting down and trimming the smell is usually noticed many houses away.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 16, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> I was on another forum and the same question was asked, but not nicely, and they wouldn't let it go. Long story short, I am no longer on that forum.
> 
> I have good reasons to keep my grow private, that's all I should have to say. I'm not here for opinions regarding my personal life, I am here to learn how to grow weed.



No worries man, its all good. Sorry if I came off a little strong, the folks on the other forum really pissed me off.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 16, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> If not contained and filtered when cutting down and trimming the smell is usually noticed many houses away.



Dammit, I guess True OG is off my list.

My Northern Lights are in week 3 of cure now and it's really starting to stink. I'm glad it didn't smell this strong while growing. I have to trim one bud at a time and keep all the other buds in my grow cabinet.

I have a feeling once the newness of this hobby wears off and I have a few grows under my belt, I'll probably stop growing due to the inconvenience of hiding. We'll see.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Me too, we’ve been married way to long for games and lying never is good unless it’s a little white one like “no I haven’t noticed you’ve gained weight honey”



It's complicated, but I agree with what your saying. This is one thing I do have to keep hidden though. Frankly, I'm not sure if its worth it. Its a lot of extra work and stress trying to keep these stinky plants tucked away.


----------



## choxie (Apr 17, 2022)

I don't know your situation bomb, but either way I support you if you grow or don't. If you don't grow, then my favorite disposable pen is the cru brand and I like berry the best. 
Marriage is hard and has a lot of intricacies as I have learned over the years.  We're all in it together and if you could get your wife over to the side, the better.
I understand the spot you're in as my previous relationships would have said flat no


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2022)

I remember yrs ago my Wife was going to leave me over my smoking Weed. We have now been married 36yrs and she is a bigger pothead than I am. I don't give up easy.


----------



## choxie (Apr 18, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> I was on another forum and the same question was asked, but not nicely, and they wouldn't let it go. Long story short, I am no longer on that forum.
> 
> I have good reasons to keep my grow private, that's all I should have to say. I'm not here for opinions regarding my personal life, I am here to learn how to grow weed.



Whoops I just re-read part of those post. Sorry for being a bit too nosy. I tend to be on this for when I'm high and I don't really read or comprehend things too well when I do that.

Agreed we should just stick to growing. And about that, my buds aren't really fattening up much and at week 6 of flower oi!!!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

choxie said:


> Whoops I just re-read part of those post. Sorry for being a bit too nosy. I tend to be on this for when I'm high and I don't really read or comprehend things too well when I do that.
> 
> Agreed we should just stick to growing. And about that, my buds aren't really fattening up much and at week 6 of flower oi!!!!


Mine aren’t as big as I’d like them to be at 6 weeks either choxie. My first grow from seeds I know I was anxious for them to beef up too. This grow is clones from my first grow. They were totally different with smaller leaves their entire grow. They are stacking up pretty good but I was hoping they would be a bit thicker by now. I’m hoping they beef up more in the next four weeks


----------



## choxie (Apr 18, 2022)

Is yours sativa or indica? Mines indica so I don't think I have too much time left to plump up like 2 weeks?! I think yours was sativa which is a lot longer I believe.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

choxie said:


> Is yours sativa or indica? Mines indica so I don't think I have too much time left to plump up like 2 weeks?! I think yours was sativa which is a lot longer I believe.


Mine are hybrid I’m just going by their mothers. Took about 10 weeks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

GDP and GG#4


----------

